# New Amaro Museum Exhibition.....



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

There is a new exhibition at the Amparo Museum called "El Sabotaje de lo Real" in connection with the Georges Pompidou Museum in Paris....

Surrealist photography from the 20's to the 60's.... a crossed vision of Europe and Mexico and is bound to be very interesting.

Opening day is June 12 at 6:30 pm and will be available to see until August 31st. so do stop in an see it!

The Museo Amparo is at 2 SUR #708 in Centro of Puebla.:clap2:

or send them an email to [email protected]


----------

